# Expat life in SG



## mattrsmith (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi,
I have been offered a 12m secondment to Singapore with my employer who are a large international bank. I am currently in the process of weighing it all up. Basically the deal is that they would pay all my accommodation/bills etc and I would remain on UK terms. So financially-wise it seems attractive.
I am a 30 year old single guy who has worked in London for the last three years....interests are sport (football, golf in particular), the outdoors (camping/hiking/trekking etc) and always partial to a few beers/nice restaurant.
Any advice as to what I can expect in SG?
Cheers.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Singapore itself is extensively urban. Golf is available but expensive. You'll have to make adjustments.

However, there are many interesting opportunities for outdoor activities in the region. Take a bus, ferry, or short airplane ride and you've got lots more options within your list.


----------



## Rudds123 (Jan 6, 2013)

You should definitely not pass up this opportunity. Singapore is a fantastic place (for young and old) with plenty of outdoor activities as well as bustling city with fantastic nightlife. Also, if you ever feel the need to get out of the city for a weekend, cheap short haul flights can get you to Malaysia (can also drive there), Indonesia, Thailand, the Philippines to name a few. 

If for no other reason and after the 8 month winter we've just had, go for the fact that you won't feel cold day or night for the entire time you're there! 

All the best


----------



## karenlynn (May 24, 2013)

Hi, I myself am due to relocate there next month, scary stuff as I've never ventured further afield that Europe before but surely the weather alone (as someone mentioned above our 8 month winter) is reason enough to go


----------



## mattrsmith (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Karen,
Are you moving with work as well? Whereabouts are you from in UK? Any ideas about areas you might want to live yet or are you going to wait until you get there to start all that?


----------



## karenlynn (May 24, 2013)

Hi

Yes I am moving with work. I'm from Blackpool. I will have to live in the East as my work is there, I know they say that Singapore is tiny and you could live anywhere but realistically until I know my way around, I think it makes sense to be close to work. There are some condos on the east coast that seem to have a lot of ex pats staying there so I've emailed a few. Apparently this is has been the coldest spring on record in the UK so I think I'm going to be in for a weather shock, but my god I'm ready for it .

How about you, where do you think you will etc?


----------



## mattrsmith (Mar 26, 2013)

I dont know at the moment. I am moving on an expat package so serviced apartments to begin with, which I imagine will be pretty close to work in the City. 

Yup I'm well and truly ready for a change as well.... timing just about right as well as we approach another garbage English summer!!


----------



## karenlynn (May 24, 2013)

Well I'm kind of not so much as moving with work as moving for work, I've just graduated and offered a much better deal over there than I would get here, but they are paying for my transfer over there/towards accommodation etc.

As for the English summer, I am going to the Isle of Wight festival in two weeks, now if its anything like last year, Ill be counting the days until I go to Singapore


----------



## mattrsmith (Mar 26, 2013)

IOW festival is meant to be great....I have a mate who is from there and he used to go every year and had a blast. For me I dont think anything can beat the Stone Roses gig at Heaton park last year...absolutely unreal.
Good on you for taking the plunge at such a young age (I'm assuming if you've just graduated you are early 20s). There's a big wide world out there for exploring!! Roll on the Singa-Summer!


----------



## karenlynn (May 24, 2013)

Well Stone Roses are headlining IOW, along with the killers, can't wait.

and no, I'm a mature student, I'm only in my early 20's in my mind


----------



## mattrsmith (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh ok. Well in any case, good on you. Will be a fantastic adventure.


----------



## karenlynn (May 24, 2013)

thank you, and you too, it sure will be


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

mattrsmith said:


> Hi,
> I have been offered a 12m secondment to Singapore with my employer who are a large international bank. I am currently in the process of weighing it all up. Basically the deal is that they would pay all my accommodation/bills etc and I would remain on UK terms. So financially-wise it seems attractive.
> I am a 30 year old single guy who has worked in London for the last three years....interests are sport (football, golf in particular), the outdoors (camping/hiking/trekking etc) and always partial to a few beers/nice restaurant.
> Any advice as to what I can expect in SG?
> Cheers.


Hi there! 
Singapore is a lovely place! I moved here from US and haven't regretted since!
It's sunny all year round except for the occasional rain now and then. Every place here is located near a train station or bus interchange so it's very easy getting around in SG. 

You do have to take note that most Singaporeans communicate in this quirky Singlish language, which is essentially English mixed with local dialect. You can learn a little bit, it will definitely help! Most Singaporeans are helpful and the younger ones do speak fluent English, so the language barrier is not a problem.

I hope that my suggestions are sufficient enough, do feel free to ask should you have more questions. I hope you will have a wonderful stay here!


----------



## erikaschmidt (Jun 6, 2013)

mattrsmith said:


> Hi,
> I have been offered a 12m secondment to Singapore with my employer who are a large international bank. I am currently in the process of weighing it all up. Basically the deal is that they would pay all my accommodation/bills etc and I would remain on UK terms. So financially-wise it seems attractive.
> I am a 30 year old single guy who has worked in London for the last three years....interests are sport (football, golf in particular), the outdoors (camping/hiking/trekking etc) and always partial to a few beers/nice restaurant.
> Any advice as to what I can expect in SG?
> Cheers.


Hi!
I think you don't need to worry about maintaining your lifestyle in Singapore as there are lots of activities you can participate in! There are lots of cool bars/restaurants too. I go to Singapore a lot for business trips and I always enjoy my time there!
I think you'd enjoy your time in Singapore as well!


----------



## Stratum (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi, finding rental accommodation is relatively easy but tricky
Most listings are agents representing or marketing for landlords and owners
If u do not engage a real estate agent to assist u 
and deal with verifying listings and paperwork and negotiations 
(don't be surprised with such tough rulings in place today,
there are still phantom listings and agents/owners)
Guess whose interests will be protected and whose at risk at the end of day?
Feel free to email me at [email protected] if u need assistance or information

Btw Singapore can provide all u need,
Only thing is the hot weather all year round
which I supposed should be to ur advantage

And don't expect much of nature
U could go to bukit timah hills for forested nature / trekking
East coast park and Pasir ris park for beach activities
Golf in country clubs such as orchid country club or nsrcc
But most likely need membership or u could go as guest


----------

